# Moving to Abu Dhabi as a single woman with a child???



## Carly123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,


I have family that live in Abu Dhabi (relocated there a couple years ago) and I would like to move there. I'm currently pregnant and know I cannot move there as an unmarried, pregnant woman considering it is against the law and I would be deported. Does anyone know the specifications about moving to Abu Dhabi AFTER my child is born? As a single woman, that is...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by 'specification' but if you have a child out of wedlock elsewhere, it's not illegal in the UAE - the act of creation out of wedlock is if you do it inside the UAE. They don't worry about what happens outside of the UAE in that specific regard. 

As to your other points, if you are over 21 years old you need to check if your family can still sponsor you otherwise you will need a job or be n full time education to stay.


----------



## Carly123 (May 27, 2016)

I plan on working full time. I've been looking at jobs online and plan on submitting my resume soon, but I'm just confused. I need to be offered a job so they can sponsor me to obtain my residency visa, correct? But then what about my infant? I'll have the paperwork to relocate there, but what else will I have to do for my child?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Technically only women who have a visa classification as doctor, teacher or engineer can sponsor a child's residency, although there are exceptions depending on salary, company and actual position/title and how good the company PRO who deals with the application is.


----------

